# adjustment of plow pads



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

how do you all adjust the skid pads on your plows?got a fisher with the edge that trips.took the pads off and it runs a lot smoother than when they are on.i go over grass a lot and kind of need them there to keep from digging in.

do you adjust them so the edge is just off the ground a little or right on the ground?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Shoes*

Never used them, have never seen anyone Else use them either.
I here they are more trouble then they are worth.


----------



## ford250LDMaster (Dec 3, 2003)

these things here.is that what there used for oh well there plow dollies now lol


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Now that I could use


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Can't remeber the last time I have seen anyone use them either. Toss em.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Don't run them never have in 20 years of plowing. Just replace the cutting edge when it wears out.


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

Throw em' out they are useless.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

The guys who do the backroads around my parent's house use them. It is a small onelane road and it has a very high crown in some spots. Like if you laid a 12 foot 2 X 4 across the road it would esily be 6 to 8 inches off the ground on each side because the middle is so high. I think they run the blades about an inch off the ground, and it shows when they do the driveway, but I think they'd just destroy the road if they didn't use them. I imagine they help on gravel and stuff too.

-Jer


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

ford250LDMaster


.......that is a great idea........did you just drill holes through the pad to mount the caster???

I am all over that......the pads are currently sitting on a shelve in the garage......

goodbye bulky plow dollie...

Derek


----------



## ford250LDMaster (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dmontgomery _
> *ford250LDMaster
> 
> .......that is a great idea........did you just drill holes through the pad to mount the caster???
> ...


ill post some better pics in a few minutes.


----------



## wolfmanah (Dec 22, 2003)

I cheated and bought my wheels from western.

I removed my shoes and there in the garage. 
The shoes are nice for doing gravel driveways. they help keep the gravel from picking up with the snow and going into the pile in the grass. But I figure once the gravel freezes, its not a problem anymore.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Scrap the shoes. If you are worried about tearing up grass, just tap the blade up a bit when you come to the edge of the driveway. That way, hopefully this will melt and freeze about an inch of snow, and then your u edge will just ride up over this for the next storm.


----------



## ford250LDMaster (Dec 3, 2003)

pic for yah


----------



## ford250LDMaster (Dec 3, 2003)

last for now


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Holy-cow,,,,,is that what you have to do to move a Western plow ????  I Really like my BOSS plow now..


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clueless _
> *how do you all adjust the skid pads on your plows?got a fisher with the edge that trips.took the pads off and it runs a lot smoother than when they are on.i go over grass a lot and kind of need them there to keep from digging in.
> 
> do you adjust them so the edge is just off the ground a little or right on the ground? *


I run shoes on all 4 of my Fishers. I adjust the shoes so the cutting edge hits the ground first and let the the cutting edge wear down to the shoes. I use to run without shoes but since using the shoes I now get 3 times the life out of a cutting edge and the smile is reduced greatly. I plow mostly paved roads and lots but do have 3 gravel driveways on campus.


----------



## ford250LDMaster (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kipcom _
> *Holy-cow,,,,,is that what you have to do to move a Western plow ????  I Really like my BOSS plow now.. *


son my way 40 bucks.buy a real plow dolly you can spend between 90 and 400.i like my $40.00 plow dolly LOL


----------

